
Pics: A Day at Xobni [YC startup] - gaborcselle
http://www.xobni.com/adayatxobni.php
======
antirez
For an Italian it is very hard to understand how it is possible that the kind
of advertising Google, Xobni, and other companies do in order to attract
employers can actually work.

I mean, to have something to drink it's ok... and even the cool Ikea desk, but
this here matters 0.001%... instead the stress is in the following stuff:

1) What I'm going to do there? I'll have chances to learn more? 2) Salary, is
high enough? 3) Environment: it's a too big and chaotic city? Are my coworkers
handy or a bunch of antisocial nerds?

After one week two displays, the cool furnitures, and so on will matter zero,
it's all the rest that will do the difference.

Of course I don't think you need to attract Italian or European hackers at
all, but just to share this difference.

~~~
mynameishere
I agree. Free drinks are basically worthless--to the point of it seeming like
a desperate come-on. Free food just means, "You are expected to stay here for
lunch and talk business." The big questions are:

1\. Money, benefits, vacation.

2\. Do I get an office?

3\. How much time do I spend fixing other people's bugs?

~~~
run4yourlives
It's funny, the importance of a office cannot be overstated, yet most of the
start-ups I've seen are militantly anti-office.

------
arglebargle
sunglasses?

------
master54
What's Xobni all about? Using Bayesian inference to categorize the importance
of emails?

~~~
gaborcselle
Think bigger.

We're making email suck less. The work here is at the intersection of Machine
Learning, NLP, systems programming, and UI stuff. We're working on something
that you will use every day.

~~~
nickb
You assume your users use Outlook, correct? I haven't used a desktop email
client since 2001... How will Xobni help someone like me?

~~~
gduffy
That would be somewhat shortsighted of us :)

